# Spangles



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Simple question who remebers Spangles ?  

Rob.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Double wrapped to keep all the flavour fresh (or something like that).


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I do?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Really liked the 'Old English' flavoured ones!


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> Really liked the 'Old English' flavoured ones!


Ditto

Bob


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

They were the square sweets with concave dip in the middle? Same sort of size as Opal Fruits.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I enjoyed all of them..... :lol:

and liquorice root ((remember those ?)

and sweet cigarettes ?

and Black Jacks ?

and Sherbert Fountains ?

Shrimps ?

Snickers Bars ?

oh memories (and waist lines) are made from such things.......

I am sure there are many others that used to be around but are no longer......

I still have strong memories of going to the corner shop on the bomb site, the shop had a glass counter with a large crack across it held together by tape, and we were allowed to buy a farthing's worth of sweets on a Saturday morning (if we had been good) *and *we came out with a small paper bag filled with sweets........

Dave (raised in SE London)


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Caramac mm delicous .

Rob.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember them!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Gee, are we on a retro-kick?

Farthing chews anyone? Liquorice root, lemonade sherbert in a folded bit of paper, 3d worth of stale cakes from the baker's shop to eat on the way home after you'd spent your bus fares on them?

Peter


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, how about those lovely Jubbly's!!! (And no - I'm not referring to a part of a woman's anatomy!!)   I always remember having to bite the corner off those bloody triangular shaped cartons that they came in to get at the ice "wedge" inside. Sticky fingers and soggy corners were often the outcome from an encounter with a Jubbly!! :twisted: :twisted: 8O 8O


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fruit spangles great
never liked the the old english


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

when i was a kid
I remember buying some sweets out of a Jar
They looked like coffee beans but were full of crystalised sugar

I have never been able to find them again and I can't remember what they were called. Anyone here remember them


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Penquin said:


> I enjoyed all of them..... :lol:
> 
> and liquorice root ((remember those ?)
> 
> ...


Snicker bars are interlopers Dave. A 90s rebranding of the good old marathon bar. 


Dick


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I liked the acid drop Spangles and also Sherbet Fountains.

Another favourite was Lemonade Powder, which they call Kayline (not sure about the spelling) where I live now, in the North.


Chris 
(Also brought up in S.E. London)


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

We used to have two to put under our belts when we trouped the colour for hrh, were not allowed to have them until the piquet officer came to see you he would then take one unwrap it and stick it in his gob :lol:, no not really he would let you have it, great source of sugar for us they were far better than the ones you bought in a shop as was the chocolate all made for the MOD.

Ron


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

penny arrows, that got smaller every year


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Black jacks, fruit salads and flying saucers. Wasn't allowed gobstoppers.

Joe

PS Wagon wheels were as big as a wagon wheel!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, I remember Spangles. The only thing I did not like in my Christmas selection box    




Trevor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Snickers Bars ?
> 
> Dave (raised in SE London)


Don't you mean Marathon, Snickers is the current name.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

I remember Spangles square with a little dip in the middle with many colours the packet was about 3" long.
I also remember buying a old penny bottle of pop from a small sweet shop next door to the junior school. What happened to all the little shops like this one all put out of business by big supermarkets. You still see some sweets for sale in big jars but I dout if they would like kids going in and asking for just 2 ozs LOL.
Happy days and no PC rubbish.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes I remember Spangles 

What I do NOT remember is Worthers Originals.

Never heard of them until the tv ad.

Sorry to digress :roll:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

>Spangles<
And >spangles2<


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dont remember fizzy spangles or any adverts for sweets

joe


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have they really stopped making Spangles?

If they have I can stop asking for them; drat! I liked them. I used to love Marathon Bars and Curly Wurly's. Someone tried to convince me that Marathon were now called Snickers! Rubbish! They look nothing like Marathon bars...... even the spelling is different

Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I'm with you Trevor - not my favourite out of all the other sugary c*** that was on offer  many of which are listed above.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah yes Spangles were nice, anyone remember Spanish Gold? That was a sugary feast. Don't suppose it would be allowed these days as it was made to look like a block of tobacco.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Nearest thing to a spangle these days is a Fox's glacier fruit - taste the same but different shape! 

Also remember space dust, was supposed to give you brain damage!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Spangles.....doubled wrapped to keep the flavour in and the dirt out.
I remember them all as I used to watch the rich kids eating their sweets.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

We couldn't get Spangles, Shredded Wheat, Wagon Wheels and loads of other goodies here in Dublin when I were a lad, but my dear ol late Dad used to travel to Ballymena to the Gallagher ciggie factory about once a month and always smuggled, yes smuggled, that sort of stuff in for us. Customs and Excise were not very friendly then but he always managed to have nice stuff for us


----------

